# Alpina watch - genuine or fake?



## Erkelty

Welcome,
At the beginning I would like to greet with all of You, since it's my first post.
I am about to buy alpina extreme diver watch. However i'm not sure, if it's genuine one. My doubts are:
1. Digits on the bezel seem to a bit smaller and thinner than in the genuine one. This could be an effect on the photos.
2. The code on the back is 3xxxxxx. In every genuine i've seen on photos, it's like 2xxxxxx or 19xxxxx.

Thank You very much for every kind of help. Greetings.

The photos are below:
























*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*​


----------



## Nokie

?????


----------



## Vlance

Looks real,man


----------



## UofRSpider

I cant imagine someone making a replica of such an inexpensive watch.


----------



## Vlance

UofRSpider said:


> I cant imagine someone making a replica of such an inexpensive watch.


You'd be surprised! I think what's more unlikely, is making one of such a rare model.


----------



## ShaggyDog

UofRSpider said:


> I cant imagine someone making a replica of such an inexpensive watch.


People fake all kinds of things, cheap digital Casio watches, Tissot's, inexpensive fashion watches, I've even got stung with a fake Seiko before. If something is popular or easy to fake then people will fake it, it's not really about the price.

However having said that you are less likely to find fakes of things like watches that are more niche or not really so well known. The chances of getting a fake Alpina watch are very, very slim I'd think.


----------



## UofRSpider

I guess some people will do literally anything to make a dollar. sad.


----------

